# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Общие вопросы покраски и не только...

## rse

Следующие вопросы требуют прояснения: 

1. Есть ли польза от использования Tamiya Polishing Compound, может кто использует (использовал). 

На сайте их описание звучит как: 
Polishing Compound Fine Шлифовальная паста Fine для более тонкой шлифовки поверхности. Используется для получения более гладкой и ровной поверхности после применения пасты Coarse (нужно ли обязательно применять Coarse перед использованием Fine....) .

2. Tamiya weathering master.

Может кто-то использовал и скажет два - три слова (сам купил, но пока не использовал). 

3.  Revell airbrush starter class - достоинства и недостатки (пока использовал только раз для грунтовки первой модели, поэтому решил спросить).

4. Компрессор от Revell - стоит ли покупать, может кто использовал.... В данный момент использую(впервые) ревелловские баллоны со сжатым воздухом, выглядит немного накладно (выходит один баллон (1000 мл) на грунтовку + покраску + максимум первый слой лака).... Стоимось баллона приблизительно 17USD (86 гривен).

5. Как разводить матовые лаки HUMBROL (или не надо разводить совсем, с виду они немного густыми выглядят).

6. Грунтовка/шпаклевка - что лучше Tamiya/Revell (Других производителей в нашем городе не продают).

----------


## An-Z

1. Безусловно, польза есть, особенно когда надо что то заполировать до зеркального блеска. Coarse применять желательно. А вообще существует большое количество шлифовальных паст, общего назначения, которые дешевле, а результат такой же..

2. Tamiya weathering master - незаменимая вещь для собирателей БТТ, тонировать ей самоли можно лишь отчасти..

3.  Revell airbrush starter class  не юзал, ничего не скажу..

4. Компрессор от Revell Всё зависит от ваших финансовых возможностей и способностей. Можно купить и такой, а можно других производителей, а можно самому собрать из компрессора холодильного.. Использовать баллончики за 17 баксов.. да я бы удавился.. Самый лимитный способ из далёкого прошлого.. берётся любое автомобильное колесо, можно камеру.. накачивается до 4-5 атмосфер на ниппель трубочку с насадкой от насоса и вперёт!! На одну модель хватало

5. Растворителем! Отобрать часть лака(краски) и его растворять до необходимой плотности в отдельной посуде. 

6. Пользуюсь Тамией.. как говориться "попробовав раз, працую и щас!" лучше всех, по моему..

----------


## Kasatka

Это компрессор мембранного типа. А следовательно есть ограничения по длительности работы (через 15-20 минут он становится очень горячим и у меня похожий компрессор заклинило и пришлось выкидывать). К тому же компрессоры мембранного типа очень шумные - чуть потише кофемолки, но этот дурацкий и постоянный стук через некоторое время начинает раздражать всех вокруг.

Если пока нет компрессора, то можно использовать ножной автомобильный насос и футбольную камеру в качестве ресивера - трубка на вход, трубка на выход. И ногам полезно. Камеру можно заменить на пустую бочку на 5л из под пива. Сам так красил..=)

Лаки Хамброл ОСОБЕННО матовый нужно ТЩАТЕЛЬНО мешать! Вся матовая основа оседает на дне и нужно обязательно посвятить 4-5 минут перемешиванию. После размешивания лак разводится либо растворителем от Хамброл, либо уайт-спиритом - рекомендую Тикурилу, которую можно купить в хоз магазинах - 2/3 лака 1/3 растворителя, либо до половины.

----------


## rse

Спасибо за ответы и попутно :) тогда еще:

  - грунтование (надо ли разбавлять грунтовку или нет), грунтовал ревелловской в воскресенье вечером (неразбавленной), пробовал вчера,  еще немного липла...
  - как Вы красите модели, используете ли какие-то подставки - дело в том, что грунтовал модель на детской подставке - сверху задул, кое-как перевернл задул снизу, а верх немного прилип, когда отрывал, явно видно места где грунтовка прилипла к поверхности.

----------


## Kasatka

грунтовка по идее должна очень быстро сохнуть.
Может плохо перемешал ее, поэтому сохнет долго.
Грунтовка должна быть по консистенции как молоко. Если не такая.. то надо разбавлять. 646-й растворитель должен тут сработать.
Вообще, чем жиже, тем тоньше слой.. меньше скрадываются детали. 

При покраске модель лучше не класть. Держать в руках - поршневые самолеты: им можно вставлять спицу в носовую часть, реактивы - палочку в хвост. Я лично всегда в руках держу.

Либо если невозможно держать, то в отверстия под стойки шасси вставляем палочки красим сначала низ.. потом верх.

----------


## An-Z

имел небольшой опыт окраски Ревелловскими красками, глянцевые краски сохнут очень долго!!! Липнет! - особенно если красишь в несколько слоёв.. матовые сохнут быстрее, но "пальцев" всёравно можно наоставлять.. поэтому крашу эмалями на нитрооснове, на мой взгляд лучшие "Акан", хотя тоже не без сюрпризов..

----------


## rse

Спасибо за ответы :)

----------


## rse

В продолжении темы:

  грунтовка высохла, обнаружились некоторые шероховатости, опять процесс тот же - шпаклевка + шлифовка + грунтовка опять....

  или второй раз грунтовки уже не надо

  Второй вопрос:

  стоит ли покрывать белой краской перед нанесением серебрянки (перед окраской) (модель МиГ-21 Ф-13, 1-72, Ревелл).

  Спасибо.

----------


## Kasatka

Грунтовка как раз и нужна чтобы выявить все погрешности работы со швами и поверхностью модели

после исправления и зашкуривания, я бы рекомендовал исправленные места снова задуть грунтовкой. Разбавь пожиже и одним двумя легкими слоями задуй.

Шкурить рекомендовал бы вместе с водой. Я вообще частенько стоя над раковиной, мочу модель под струей воды и шкурю частенько омывая модель. В этом случае получается просто здорово.

Белая основа дает, говорят, более яркие оттенок цветам, задутым сверху. Красному например или желтому.

Для серебрянки это некритично, если это не Alclad краска Полированный Аллюминий. Перед покраской ей модель нужно задувать черным глянцевым цветом.
В других же случаях, главное чтобы поверхность была тщательно "вылизана" так как на серебре видны малейшие царапины.

----------

